# Best age to neuter?



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

If you do a search, you'll find a lot of topics on this subject. 


I believe the agreement, with the new studies and such, is at least 2-years for a male or longer. 


Why do you want to neuter him is the question you should be asking yourself right now? Most responsible pet owners can(and do!) prevent unwanted pregnancies. Most of the "non-neutered" stories are fallacies. So, I'd suggest researching this extensively, especially when it portrays to the golden breed, and then making a decision.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

WHen you say 'neuter' I am assuming it's a male puppy. For me personally, after the research that has come out of the UC Davis study (use the search feature at the top of the page to look this up and the old threads on it) there is no way on God's Green Earth that I would neuter a male Golden Retriever puppy prior to 18-24 months of age. Period. No way. If he has any behavioral issues that makes it tempting to do it earlier, come back to this forum or consult a trainer to work on the issue rather than jumping right in and just neutering. Do not let your vet talk you into this or make you feel irresponsible for not doing it. Be a responsible pet owner and keep your dog under control and there's no reason to do this at 6 months of age at all.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

The general consensus these days is to wait at least until 18 months, and longer if possible, to allow the dog to grow naturally to its adult size. Neutering used to be a knee-jerk reaction - everyone did it automatically at six months - but research has shown that dogs neutered early are more likely to suffer from certain types of cancer, and to sustain certain types of injury (e.g. torn ACL) later in life. Many breeders, at least in the performance world, now include a clause in their contracts requiring puppy buyers to wait until the dog is a certain age before neutering.

I have a young male golden (he's 20 months old), and he won't be neutered at all unless there's a specific medical reason for doing so. Neutering doesn't affect a dog's behaviour or temperament, so as long as the owner is responsible and doesn't let the dog roam, it doesn't really change anything. 

Best of luck! Enjoy your pup.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I would preferably not neuter at all, but if I must (medical, living issues, etc.), never before 24 months of age for the same reasons as everyone else. My 2 year old male golden (26, almost 27 months to be exact) just went in today to get neutered. He has a medical issue that will be resolved when he's neutered.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We will not be neutering Noah unless it's medically necessary. We want to stack the odds in his favor in every way we can in regards to long term health. And we believe keeping him intact is one of those ways.


----------



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

What about for a female?
I've heard to wait until after their first heat cycle because it reduces their risk of cancer but i've also heard spaying them before their first heat cycle.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have had the experience of knowing at least five of the puppies from my Sailor's litter. They are now 3 1/2 years old, 3 females and 1 male are still intact, and 1 was neutered around 6 months old. The one that is neutered looks like he is 6 years old, has terrible spay coat, has had issues with his ears and a weight problem and earlier greying. He is with a wonderful family that takes great care of him, but are frustrated, especially with his fur. I saw him on a grooming table next to his sister, and I was in shock. It was enough for me to realize that dogs need their hormones for as long as possible. 

My male that I neutered at 18 months has terrible spay coat, I have some of the best grooming equipment and I can't control it. I also had a female years ago that was incontinent from being spayed ( she was spayed after her first season, but I think it was done too soon afterwards, I did not know any better, and the vet did not ask). My current intact dogs are show dogs, but I think I will wait as long as I can before I neuter them when they retire, and that is IF I neuter them.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with the others. Wait as long as possible, and preferably never neuter him. Unless you're a poor dog owner who lets his dog run around the neighborhood unsupervised, and even then I'd personally let him sire litters rather than neuter him. Unless it is medically necessary, I will never neuter a male dog ever again. And we have it in our contracts that the male puppies we sell cannot be neutered until they reach sexual maturity, which is minimum 20-22 months.


----------



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

DanaRuns said:


> Yeah, I agree with the others. Wait as long as possible, and preferably never neuter him. Unless you're a poor dog owner who lets his dog run around the neighborhood unsupervised, and even then I'd personally let him sire litters rather than neuter him. Unless it is medically necessary, I will never neuter a male dog ever again. And we have it in our contracts that the male puppies we sell cannot be neutered until they reach sexual maturity, which is minimum 20-22 months.


what about females?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

​


macklea93 said:


> what about females?


In females, the issues are more complex, because having a bitch in heat is inconvenient and leaving the uterus
intact substantially increases the risk of pyometra (a serious, potentially fatal uterine infection). We currently require female pups to have at least two heat cycles before being spayed, and we recommend an ovary-sparing spay, so that they continue to get the sex hormones they need.

Not a lot of vets do ovary sparing spays, so you have to look around for one. There's a Facebook group for ovary-sparing spays and vasectomies, and they offer information and resources. Here's the page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/alternativealteringinfo/. It's a "public" group, so I don't know if you have to join the group to post.


----------



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

DanaRuns said:


> ​
> In females, the issues are more complex, because having a bitch in heat is inconvenient and leaving the uterus
> intact substantially increases the risk of pyometra (a serious, potentially fatal uterine infection). We currently require female pups to have at least two heat cycles before being spayed, and we recommend an ovary-sparing spay, so that they continue to get the sex hormones they need.
> 
> Not a lot of vets do ovary sparing spays, so you have to look around for one. There's a Facebook group for ovary-sparing spays and vasectomies, and they offer information and resources. Here's the page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/alternativealteringinfo/. It's a "public" group, so I don't know if you have to join the group to post.


Great, Thank you! I had heard about waiting until they've had a heat cycle or two before spaying so glad to hear other people with similar info.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

​


macklea93 said:


> Great, Thank you! I had heard about waiting until they've had a heat cycle or two before spaying so glad to hear other people with similar info.


Not "a heat cycle or two," but two heat cycles AT A MINIMUM. More if possible.


----------

